

Mobile Opportunities of PSD to HTML5 CSS3 Conversion - ua-coder
http://www.htmlcut.com/blog/mobile-psd-to-html5-css3-conversion.html

======
wccrawford
So, this is an advertisement with a little HTML5/CSS3 feature list thrown in?

------
earnubs
This is spam, surely?

